# Admin Local Account



## joswoody (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi,

I am concerned regarding my Admin Local Account of the laptops of my company. I would like to disable it via GPO's. I have a question:

If the laptop is plugged off the network is it possible for anyone to enter in the local admin account (if they know the password), Could it be enabled without changing anything from the GPO, if it is not on the network?


----------



## peonowns (Apr 16, 2012)

Are these laptops part of a domain?.
As the default Remote Installation Services (RIS) installation disables the local Administrator account on the destination computer(windows server),unless you specified a user account as an administrator.

If you are talking about the built in admin account that you could access on windows xp by pressing ctrl alt delete that is diabled by default on newer versions of windows.

I know of a way to access the local account if it is disabled but i wont tpye here how to do it.


----------



## peonowns (Apr 16, 2012)

joswoody said:


> If the laptop is plugged off the network is it possible for anyone to enter in the local admin account (if they know the password), Could it be enabled without changing anything from the GPO, if it is not on the network?


i wont say how but they would need to change something in the gpo locally and the would not need the password in question.


----------



## joswoody (Oct 5, 2011)

so you are saying that when a laptop is joined to a domain the account gets disabled automatically? 

Yes I am saying about the builtin account. I just need that if something happens and I cannot log in with the domain account, I can log in with the local administrator account (even if I disable it through group policy). Is that possible?


----------



## peonowns (Apr 16, 2012)

The built in admin account that came with windows xp by pressing CTRL ALT Delete and no password is Disabled by default in vista 7 and 8.

If for some reason you could not access your pc with the normal domain settings you can get onto the laptop Via the default Admin even if it is disabled(you obvously would need to know how but it is possible.)


----------



## joswoody (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok thanks for your answer.


----------

